
Why You Have to Work for a Startup - nostrademons
http://evang.eli.st/blog/2007/4/1/why-you-have-to-work-for-a-startup
======
MEHOM
Those who want to work for a startup (that has a great idea), has the
aspiration to either make headlines or create history.

